
Google News Gets Comments - With a Big Twist - dawie
http://mashable.com/2007/08/08/google-news-comments/
======
ivankirigin
If a company doesn't already have a blog to have an informal conversation with
users, they probably won't use this. But I love the idea. Anonymity online is
powerful, but the persistent presence of individuals and groups hasn't been
leveraged well enough.

Dare I use facebook as an example that worked because group identity meant
something?

Disqus is a good development along these lines.

The identity of a user on news.yc has done good things for the level of
discourse. A user's interest in a YC application or even just reputation havs
improved comments and submissions.

